# Retirement community Colorado Springs



## livingstellar

Stellar Senior Living is one of the best retirement living community in USA. They have five community living center around the state.


----------



## Diwundrin

I hope you're not a professional marketer. 

 I've seen more info from amateur spammers than that.  
A link to a brochure perhaps? mmmm?
Some of those piccys of healthy looking blue rinsed seniors lolling about in deck chairs etc?  Got a palm tree at least?  
(Needless to say I'm not a potential customer, just a bored forum member trying to help out in some small way.)

Never mind,  found it.  http://www.stellarliving.com/winslow-court/services

It looks to offer much the same services as one I'm lined up to move to in Australia except for that all hours restaurant/bistro thing you have going, I like the sound of that. They only serve at proper meal times here.  



Do you have access to floorplans of different units and prices?  They never do mention the prices and ongoing maintenance costs do they? Funny that.

Anyway, this is one of very few forums which allows for these types of 'ads' that may be of interest to senior members to run so make the most of it.
Go for it!  One line? Geeeeze, you're not even trying!


----------



## SifuPhil

Stellar Living Colorado Springs:

Minimum monthly costs: $1,500
1 Bedroom: $2,290/mn
2 Bedroom: $2,925/mn

SeniorHomes.com


----------



## Old Hipster

Diwundrin said:


> I hope you're not a professional marketer.
> 
> I've seen more info from amateur spammers than that.
> A link to a brochure perhaps? mmmm?
> Some of those piccys of healthy looking blue rinsed seniors lolling about in deck chairs etc?  Got a palm tree at least?
> (Needless to say I'm not a potential customer, just a bored forum member trying to help out in some small way.)
> 
> Never mind,  found it.  http://www.stellarliving.com/winslow-court/services
> 
> It looks to offer much the same services as one I'm lined up to move to in Australia except for that all hours restaurant/bistro thing you have going, I like the sound of that. They only serve at proper meal times here.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have access to floorplans of different units and prices?  They never do mention the prices and ongoing maintenance costs do they? Funny that.
> 
> Anyway, this is one of very few forums which allows for these types of 'ads' that may be of interest to senior members to run so make the most of it.
> Go for it!  One line? Geeeeze, you're not even trying!


I hate to laugh at somebody else's expense (who am I kidding, I love to do that!) what a crack-up Di.

But anyway OP you do need to at least supply a link for us, thank goodness you have Di here to do your work for you.



SifuPhil said:


> Stellar Living Colorado Springs:
> 
> Minimum monthly costs: $1,500
> 1 Bedroom: $2,290/mn
> 2 Bedroom: $2,925/mn
> 
> SeniorHomes.com


Well he didn't say it was affordable Senior Living!!! Yikes

So the minimum monthly cost is $1,500 and then it jumps to $2,290. if you want a bedroom. I would have to be sleeping on the couch then.


----------



## Diwundrin

Does that include meals helicopter service and power costs etc??

It's probably a much different set-up, as the unit in the retirement complex I'm moving into is purchased outright, not rented. 
It's resold when you move or die and the management keeps a percentage of any capital gain but not a huge one, and the percentage reduces to a minimum return to them the longer you're in residence.  It's not payable until the unit is resold.

I've done a quick calc of what a 2br unit with garage,  will cost me per month including weekly maintenance fees, power and phone costs. 
 I've also factored in the interest lost from the capital outlay of purchase price,  and it still only works  out at roughly  $1745 per month. 
Ignoring the loss of interest, the actual  costs are around $960 per month.

Meals, cleaning, or casual nursing care are based on an hourly, user pays basis so is not an ongoing cost if you don't need to use them.

Boy and I thought things aging related were expensive here!

Adding a bit....

The weekly fees are capped at a percentage of the aged pension rate, even those not on the pension still only pay that same rate, it isn't means or assets tested.

I think we have better legislation here after all too.  The laws were tightened up recently to protect the aged from Retirement Village owners selling to someone else who would then up the fees.  

There has to be something wrong with my calcs or something, seems too good to be true???  (Damned sight cheaper than running this house actually and I don't even have to do my own gardening. Yahooo.)


----------



## SifuPhil

Old Hipster said:


> Well he didn't say it was affordable Senior Living!!! Yikes
> 
> So the minimum monthly cost is $1,500 and then it jumps to $2,290. if you want a bedroom. I would have to be sleeping on the couch then.



Yeah, I'm not sure what that minimum entails - maybe a studio apartment? I hope it's not a CAM (Common Area Maintenance) fee - that would be outrageous. And it isn't an assisted living set-up, so I can only imagine it's either a studio or maybe even a shared room ...


----------



## Old Hipster

I used to always joke with our friends that when we got to retitrement age things are going to be so expensive we will have to start an Old Hippie Commune in order to just make ends meet.

It is sorta looking like this is a good idea. We have a travel trailer, we are trying to make sure we still have enough friends and family around so that we can just drag our trailer around and stay with them. LOL

Of course as a "last resort" (pun intended) there is always Slab City.

http://www.palmspringsrvparks.com/slabcity.html


----------



## Ozarkgal

Come on down OH..I'm sure we can find you a nice tree to park it under.


----------



## Old Hipster

Ozarkgal said:


> Come on down OH..I'm sure we can find you a nice tree to park it under.


Thank you, I'll add you to my list.


----------



## SifuPhil

Slab City looks sweet, but a little too far from the little conveniences of everyday life for a non-driver like myself. 

That's why I'm looking for a beat-up old trailer somewhere in the midst of a semi-civilized Florida town. layful:


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

OH, I like the idea of an oldster commune.....all well-armed, of course.  Could be fun!!!!

I wondered if the Colorado setting had good entertainment occasionally.  Bingo, dances, chess, perhaps; and maybe a visit from the Chippendales???  

View attachment 4068


----------



## Diwundrin

Don't laugh but that Slab City library was exactly what we had here in 'town'.  The local backyard motor mechanic had 2 bookcases under an awning in front of his 'office'.  Locals could leave their books there and exchange them for an honour system coin donation which went to the local school fund and the volunteer fire brigade.  The books didn't weather all that well but it was a damned handy service and was well patronised. He used to turn a few hundred bucks a year to the causes.   It ended when one of the bookcases was at the point of collapse and he feared getting sued if it fell on someone.  siiiiiigh.


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> ... It ended when one of the bookcases was at the point of collapse and he feared getting sued if it fell on someone.  siiiiiigh.



He was a mechanic and he couldn't fix a simple bookcase?


----------



## Diwundrin

It was a wooden one, ancient, been out in the open air for years and wouldn't hold another nail. He was only doing the town a favour, nothing in it for him, plus the legalities thing...  Nup not blaming him.  He's a damned good mechanic too.


----------



## SifuPhil

Okay, that explains it. 

You were serious about the legal thing? Jeeze ... that's pathetic.


----------



## Diwundrin

Yep, dead serious.  Some local solicitor mentioned it as a favour to him while he was getting his car fixed.  
A lot of kids used to use it and you could picture one climbing up for a high book and dragging it all down and Mum and Dad firing lawsuits from close range so............ why risk it?  As the saying goes, "no good deed shall go unpunished."  

Also it was under an awning but open to the world all hours and with so many tourists around how long before one of their brats decided to torch it for something to do and burn his whole business out?

It's a shame, it was one of the quirky things that made life interesting around here.  Like our little post office which allows locals to sell their crafts in the shop for free.  Good people doing good community based things, not enough of that about now is there?


----------



## SifuPhil

Unfortunately I have few memories of that type of thing while growing up, let alone now. The odd random act of charity, the caring touch, the altruistic act ... few and far between even 50 years ago.

Now? 

Now we have retirement "communities" with feigned socialization, sub-standard cookie-cutter housing and a few plants to give it that homey touch, all for the price of a Park Avenue condo. 

Community-based? My "community" began its death song around 1965 ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady

SifuPhil said:


> Slab City looks sweet, but a little too far from the little conveniences of everyday life for a non-driver like myself.
> 
> That's why I'm looking for a beat-up old trailer somewhere in the midst of a semi-civilized Florida town. layful:



How about a beat-up old trailer in Alabama ? You would need a vehicle, or take the little bus, but the trailer is free, and it is nice and private. 
The landlord has about 100 acres, 2 ponds, and just wants someone to live there, and keep the outside looking nice. 
We lived there for over a year, but left for health reasons.


----------



## SifuPhil

Happyflowerlady said:


> How about a beat-up old trailer in Alabama ? You would need a vehicle, or take the little bus, but the trailer is free, and it is nice and private.
> The landlord has about 100 acres, 2 ponds, and just wants someone to live there, and keep the outside looking nice.
> We lived there for over a year, but left for health reasons.



As tempting as that sounds, Happy, I have a feeling it wouldn't work for a non-driver like me. I'd probably need a full-frame backpack just to make it to the main road.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

It is actually close to a main road, and minutes from shopping, and a small community bus will pick you up for a small charge. There are thick trees and bushes, so it is totally  hidden from everything. 
However, the trailer has been long neglected, and though it is livable, it needs TLC, more than we accomplished while we lived there. It is 12x60 plus a large covered outside porch/room, back deck, and a carport out front.
 Has cable for tv and internet connection.
Lots of berries, and fruit trees, and room for a large garden.
It is not for everybody, but it is a great place for someone who wants to just live a peaceful life, and enjoy nature. And free.


----------



## SifuPhil

Happyflowerlady said:


> It is actually close to a main road, and minutes from shopping, and a small community bus will pick you up for a small charge. There are thick trees and bushes, so it is totally  hidden from everything.
> However, the trailer has been long neglected, and though it is livable, it needs TLC, more than we accomplished while we lived there. It is 12x60 plus a large covered outside porch/room, back deck, and a carport out front.
> Has cable for tv and internet connection.
> Lots of berries, and fruit trees, and room for a large garden.
> It is not for everybody, but it is a great place for someone who wants to just live a peaceful life, and enjoy nature. And free.



Dang - now you're getting me interested. :tickled_pink:

I'm good with rehabbing and maintenance (buildings, not drug problems) and the trailers - excuse me, manufactured homes - I'm looking at all need work - that doesn't scare me. And, I love living the peaceful life. 

Alabama, huh? ... they don't have any oceans around there, do they? Well, they have ponds, so at least there's some water nearby ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady

There are no oceans, but the Shoals area (google it) has the Tennessee River nearby, and several other tributaries, so there is no shortage of places to fish, or just enjoy the beach and swimming.  PM me if you think you are interested, and I can give you more info, Sifu.
I even left the little swimming pool there, so you can cool off in the back yard....just play some ocean wave music, and you can have your own private ocean.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

edited.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ah, OK - I was looking several hundred feet to the North. 

Lil' Steve's - ! How could I NOT love a place with that name? 

That is a LOT of trees, and a very large property. Do they do any kind of farming or raise livestock?


----------



## Happyflowerlady

They are pretty much retired, and travel when they please, however, they have several little ponies, and a donkey or two that just wander around in his back pasture. 
There is a chicken area in the barn, where you could have chickens, and he is fine with any pets, as long as they stay home, and aren't a neighborhood nuisance.
With the size of the property, they are always working on one project or another, and just planted more fruit trees out in the meadow beside their house. 
They shared the fruit and garden with us, and we took care of watering when they were gone, so it was a mutually productive relationship, and they are very honest and reliable people.
Lil Steves is a friendly little place, and sells cheap cigarettes, beer, and a few grocery items.


----------



## SifuPhil

Cool!

Now I would just wonder how they feel about Yankees ... :cower: 

I'm not a large-animal person - never had the pleasure - so I'd probably be feeding Lil' Steve's cheap cigs and beer to the horses and donkeys.


----------

